# Basement bathroom... 2 or 3 piece?



## praire_guy (Sep 8, 2011)

I torn on this one. 
Basement is half finnished. Now I would like to finish the other half and add a bathroom. 

The house has 2 full baths on the main floor.

Basement is roughed in for 3 piece. If I were roughing in I would rough in for 3 to future proof. Busting up concrete is no fun. 

On one hand a 2 piece is all I need. I will never use a shower/ bath in the basement and I have a hard time spending a grand or so on something that will never be used, and will still have to be dusted and make sure the traps are filled. 

If I go with a 2 piece it will be built so that a tub could be added by knocking out a wall. 

On the other hand, I'm doing all this work now so what's another grand in the big picture? It won't hirt resale having a 3 piece. Although I'm not sure how resale is,effected by 2 vs 3 piece. 

Then again why worry about resale if I'm not selling.?

My familly and co workers are split about 60/40 in favor of the 2 piece. 

What are your thoughts?


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

You ARE interested in selling.....at some point. A 3 piece will more than pay for itself in house attractiveness. Two piece bathrooms are reserved for 'powder rooms' for entertained guests. I wouldn't spend another minute on that decision.

At some point in the next few years, we will be adding another 3 piece to our walkout basement to complement our current 4 piece down there that has to serve 3 guest bedrooms.


----------



## rikk (May 28, 2012)

Well, if you have/get a dog - a tub might be useful, basement gym/hot tub - shower would be useful, cleaning miscellaneous stuff e.g. aquarium - tub would be useful ... as for the traps, a plug/stopper/whatever would take care of that.


----------



## hystat (Jun 18, 2010)

I did a 4 piece with a jacuzzi tub in the basement. It is the 3rd bath in a house with 2 people and as I age, I have no regrets about spending the $ - that tub has been worth every penny for my neck and upper back - and about 2 years ago I had issues with an SI joint and it came to the rescue in spades..


----------



## uptoolate (Oct 9, 2011)

I'd definitely put the shower in. We did a shower with a tub size foot print with an one piece concrete base and acrylic walls and ceiling so no grout lines to worry about. Ours comes in off the garage so doubles as a mud room and is where the dog gets her showers when needed. Before retiring I used it in the mornings so as not to disturb anyone. Son now has a gym in the basement so is handy for that too.


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

More is always better.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

praire_guy said:


> I torn on this one.
> Basement is half finnished. Now I would like to finish the other half and add a bathroom.
> 
> The house has 2 full baths on the main floor.


That means you have two tubs/showers already?



> *Basement is roughed in for 3 piece*. If I were roughing in I would rough in for 3 to future proof. Busting up concrete is no fun.


Your two statements above seem to conflict regarding the basement...did you mean "roughed in for a 2 piece, a toilet and a sink?



> On one hand a 2 piece is all I need. *I will never use a shower/ bath in the basement and I have a hard time spending a grand or so on something that will never be used,* and will still have to be dusted and make sure the traps are filled.


I think you are convincing yourself. 



> If I go with a 2 piece it will be built so that a tub could be added by knocking out a wall.


Why a tub?..most people prefer a shower, takes up less real estate..unless you are planning to rent out the basement at
some future date, then you have other issues to consider besides such as fire escapes. 



> On the other hand, I'm doing all this work now so what's another grand in the big picture? It won't hirt resale having a 3 piece. Although I'm not sure how resale is,effected by 2 vs 3 piece.
> Then again why worry about resale if I'm not selling.?
> My familly and co workers are split about 60/40 in favor of the 2 piece.


I agree with you family. If a basement tub is not needed now, and you are NOT planning on renting out the basement, strictly for family use, then there is real reason to add it. Adding another tub to your house, when you already have TWO, makes no logical or financial sense. 

You also cannot count that adding a 3rd tub increasing the value of your home for resale, or make it more desirable, unless there is a separate basement entrance for renters.....
and in cases of selling in the future....let's say a family with small children is interested, it may be not such a good idea to them...as parents don't always watch their toddlers , especially if there is a romper room set up in the basement. Scalding comes to mind with small children attracted to tubs unattended.


----------



## lb71 (Apr 3, 2009)

Have you thought about a shower instead of a tub? It could cost you less than the tub. 

What is your family situation like? If you have kids, could an shower/bath be a convenience 5-10 years down the road when they are older and everyone is trying to shower at the same time first thing in the morning.

What is the plan for the basement? Will it be used for a guest room, or future bedroom for older teen?


----------



## praire_guy (Sep 8, 2011)

I have two full baths on the main floor. 
When I say tub, I mean tub, or shower in the basement. I only mention tub because tub/tile would be the cheapest solution. 

To,further explain rough in..... I am roughed in for a 3 piece. If I had no rough in, I would rough in for a three piece even if I were to not put in a tub. 
Busting out concrete twice ( once for the two piece, and a second time if I added in the shower/tub. )
As it stands now I can always add a tub/shower easily. 

My basement is half finnished with a rec area which has a pool table, and an office,room with a computer. 
I want to add a second rec area for my drums and guitars, and the bathroom so guests and myself don't have to go upstairs to use the bathroom. I will have so,e leftover room for storage/excersise equipment. 

One 19 yr old step daughter, and commonlaw live in the house. 

As for,resale its a 1900 sq ft bungalow, but it's a 2 bedroom (2 huge rooms instead of,three smaller ones) 
If I use the resale logic I should never have built a 2 bedroom in the first place because 3 bedrooms are more popular. 

I have no intention of renting out a room in the basement. 

Resale is one thing but I also live in the house. 2 rec rooms may seem silly but it's what works for me. If future buyers want one room, they can always tear down a wall. Same with the basement bath. If they want a tub/shower they can always add one. 

It's a nice house, in a good neighborhood. I don't think a sale would go through because of a two piece bath in the basement. 

One good argument for a three piece every time my dad comes over he will say "you should have put a shower down here" lol


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

praire_guy said:


> Resale is one thing but I also live in the house. 2 rec rooms may seem silly but it's what works for me. If future buyers want one room, they can always tear down a wall. *Same with the basement bath. If they want a tub/shower they can always add one. *
> 
> It's a nice house, in a good neighborhood. *I don't think a sale would go through because of a two piece bath in the basement*. \


??? You mean, that a two piece in the basement (very common) would block any potential resale? not necessarily so. 
but a shower, even if not used, is a always a good thing with a two piece on a different level of the house.

My friend, had some idea at first of possibly renting out her basement to a student, *btw, she has TWO complete 3 piece baths upstairs, but not having a toilet on the main floor for the little 5 yr granddaughter, she had a contractor install a two piece in the hall way (no space) so it had to be jutted into a 2 car garage and insulated. Since the sanity sewer and water lines had to be opened up and changed , the concrete busted up to the basement for the 2 piece sewer line extension (on the main floor) the contractor made a channel in the basement floor to include sewer line a toilet and sink, and she decided to also have an enclosed shower in the basement. 

Needless to say, with the basement renovations and the additional upstairs bathroom..it was an expensive undertaking for her..but now she does have a 2 piece+ shower in the basement where there wasn't one before.

Now, her house has 2 full baths upstairs, a 2 piece on the main floor for visitors, and a two piece + shower in the basement.
for out of town family/guests that may stay with her.




> One good argument for a three piece every time my dad comes over he will say "you should have put a shower down here" lol


So maybe you should listen to your Dad?


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

carverman said:


> ??? ... Now, her house has 2 full baths upstairs, a 2 piece on the main floor for visitors, and a two piece + shower in the basement.
> for out of town family/guests that may stay with her. ...
> 
> So maybe you should listen to your Dad?


 ... so with 4 bathrooms, what is the water bill-like? Just a thought ... nothing more.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

My vote would be for stand up shower, you wouldn't even have to tile it, you can get 2 wall section/floor/glass door kit for it. Personally I would tile the flooring of the stand up shower though.


----------



## praire_guy (Sep 8, 2011)

If I go with the 3 piece I definately would go stand up shower. 
I'm leaning towards the shower base same size,as a tub, 30x 60 and surround walls. 
Although a complete tiled shower looks real good too. 
And if I never use it it will look good forever.


----------



## rikk (May 28, 2012)

Just talking ... I currently have one bathroom gutted. Was considering the 30x60 shower base but then figured a soaker tub (with shower) would be best functionality ... you can shower in a soaker but you can't soak in a shower kind of thinking ... 

MRI scheduled 3 November, rotator cuff surgery (torn tendon) tbd, bathroom completion date tbd ... the tub's in place which was the heavy lifting, the rest will be easy sledding as they say ...


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

Beaver101 said:


> ... so with 4 bathrooms, what is the water bill-like? Just a thought ... nothing more.


I could be wrong but I don't think adding a shower or extra bathroom increases the water bill. The water bill would only increase if people are using it more. Unless it bathroom leaks, there is no addition water costs, unless you think having more bathroom will encourage people to use it more. 


I am on the vote for the 3 piece. It is only a $1000 more in the big scheme of things. It will not detract from future sales, but would be considered a positive to most people. I have never heard any one ever say, I wish I only had a two piece instead of a three. I have heard the other way.


----------



## praire_guy (Sep 8, 2011)

Rick good point, a tub can be a shower but a shower can't be a tub. 
You can pick up a tub for under 200 bucks. 

Plugging, also good point. I'd rather "regret" putting in a shower/ tub and not use it than "regret" not putting one in, and have to redo the bathroom. 

If I was roughed in for a two piece I'd leave it at that. 

I guess for now, if I decide 3 piece I can always put the tub in,, finish the bathroom and get it functional while I think about tile or 3 piece surround. 

All very good thoughts here. Thank you


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

I would also go with a bathtub over shower any day. So much more functionality. My parents used to soak our turkey in there. Can't do that in a shower. I only have one tub in my house, but two more showers, and it would love to have another tub.


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

My observation, from my small circle of family/friends, is that tubs are getting to be passé (except for Jacuzzi's or similar). The older you get, the harder it is to get in and out of a tub. And kids nowadays take showers from an early age, not baths. With 2 other tubs in the house, a tub isn't needed, unless it is practical to put in a basement rental at some future date.
OP only needs a 2 piece for his current needs. But I agree it would be better to add a shower now. It's really easier to do it now than add it later.


----------



## uptoolate (Oct 9, 2011)

Agree that tubs are on their way out, especially if you already have two. Our 4 kids haven't had a bath since they were 5 though they do shower every day! Even whirlpools are starting to be installed less, especially big ones. Soakers and bubble tubs are more common. Seems to me that showers are easier to look after too and a bit safer.


----------



## praire_guy (Sep 8, 2011)

The reason I considered,a tub was because they are 129 bucks at Home Depot. Add some tile and taps and you are,prob closer to 500 bucks. Plus with a,shower curtain you have more side to side room. I just came from Home Depot and checked out the standup showers. The tub size standup is out. Way too narrow. 

Some of the corner shower units were quite nice, and that's actually what I'm roughed in for. New angle or round with doors, and base for about 600 or so. No caulking or,tiling. 

I'm now puttng in a three piece for sure. It's just a question of tub or shower. Pros and cons to both.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Beaver101 said:


> ... so with 4 bathrooms, what is the water bill-like? Just a thought ... nothing more.


It's definitely higher compared to mine. 
A couple years ago she got a $400 bill for a leaking toilet (the flapper valve wasn't sealing properly in the 
one of the tanks; over 60 days..it ran up a considerable water and sewer bill. 

So if you hear a toilet (valve) running non stop..fix it fast..because that is your money going down the toilet.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Cal said:


> My vote would be for stand up shower, you wouldn't even have to tile it, you can get 2 wall section/floor/glass door kit for it. Personally I would tile the flooring of the stand up shower though.


You don't have to tile the standups.. You can go to a H-D store and get a 3 corner shower with a plastic/fiberglass base for it. 
I installed one many years ago in a basement area of my home for my son, who lived down in the basement. 
Much better than the shower heads in the tubs. There are cheaper stand ups than the glass corner ones, but they don't look as nice. 
I ended up putting a raised pressure treated floor under my 3 corner cabinet, since the son's bedroom had a raised floor already and that allowed the drain pipe from the shower to go into the sump pump hole, as there was no drain pipes close by.


----------

